# Lower Florida Keys



## rrountree (Oct 28, 2011)

I took my RV down to the Lower Keys last week and wrote an  article for my blog, floridarambler.com, about things to do. But I know I haven't covered all the bases and am seeking input from other RVers who have been there and have additional experiences to share. Can you help?


----------



## rrountree (Nov 9, 2011)

Just added "Key West Camping" to my blog

For those travelling to the Lower Keys and/or Key West, I just pulled together a roundup of campgrounds in or near Key West, including a military campground in Key West itself at NAS Key West. Here's the link: http://floridarambler.com/florida-best-camping/key-west-camping/


----------



## vanole (Nov 9, 2011)

rrountree,

Thanks for the link.

Not sure if Marathon Cottages and RV park is still open but if so, its another Mil FamCamp possiblitiy.  I was at Sigsbee for two weeks two years ago before going up to Miami for two months.

Jeff


----------



## andytrig32 (Nov 25, 2011)

That is a good looking blog. I have told the wife that we need to get down to the keys. Now I have good info to support my case. Thanks.


----------



## rrountree (Dec 5, 2011)

andytrig32;75298 said:
			
		

> That is a good looking blog. I have told the wife that we need to get down to the keys. Now I have good info to support my case. Thanks.



Thanks! Share with friends!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

well i hope andytrig32 paid for that ad he slipped in under "love to go rving after " (then the add )  these folks are getting even more sneaky.
But as to the original post ,, yea looks great ,, i love the ocean ,, and i love to go anywhere i can be in it or near it ,, luv the salt air and salt spray ,, even if i have to spend 3 hrs cleaning it off the MH before i can even get outta the park :excitement: it is all worth it to me :applause:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 6, 2011)

I never click on those add ads because its also a sneaky way to send viruses.  Bet andytrig32 didnt pay to do it.


----------



## try2findus (Dec 7, 2011)

I also NEVER click on stuff like that unless it is from someone we know.  So it's just a waste of time to read this stuff...

Gosh it's cold this morning.  Guess it's hibernation time for me.  With it this cold, it might as well SNOW!! :triumphant:  Everyone through with their Christmas shopping?


----------

